# Okaloosa Pier First and Last Trip...



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I hope the place goes out of business due to the dregs running off the person just wanting to fish a bit...

Since I recently found out I am going to be fighting lung cancer that has done some spreading, I decided I wouldn't wait to find an old hull to put my motor on...

I am gonna fish one way or other... So I take my wife and 3 year old grand daughter to the OIP... I go out a little past mid way and stake claim to a spot no one seemed to want on the east side...

I had 4 rods with me... My ultralight had a sabiki and my 2 5500 class rods had baited hooks out... My 7500 had an antique rapala diver...

All was fine and good until a 7+ foot shark swims from south towards shore along the pier side... 

To you MORONS that cannot tell a swimming shark from a cobia LEARN TO DO SO!!!

Why was I pissed that you idiots got your lines into mine??? Because you had no need tyo tangle in mine and risk losing my tackle if you had hooked that shark...

You won't probably have to worry about me being there again but if I chosse to do so and such behavior involves me again, I am going to to reciprocate the idocy and whip someone upside the head with a rod tip... accidentally of course...

Stupid meth head acting morons... the bunch were...

Brent


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Here we go again.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

wait for it..............................AWESOME.....................


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Are these dregs that common on the piers?

Don't get me wrong... if someone hooks up I not only roll up my lines but I clear the rail for them to have less obstacles and expect others to do the same if I am obviously hooked up to something significant...

But to go throwing jigs all over the rigs of others is unacceptable behavior...

Brent


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

hogdogs said:


> Are these dregs that common on the piers?
> 
> Don't get me wrong... if someone hooks up I not only roll up my lines but I clear the rail for them to have less obstacles and expect others to do the same if I am obviously hooked up to something significant...
> 
> ...


All the piers are like this. I visited the pensacola beach pier last night. Nothing but, peace and not exactly quiet because of the continuous drag screams. Very few people there.


----------

